# bullnose help



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

ArtisanRemod said:


> I can't imagine that unglazed tile edges would be acceptable, but I guess it is?


You are right about most tile looking like dookie if it is not finished. I have been using grout color epoxy on my custom cut bullnose.
I am guessing that over 50% of the bullnose made is not hot glazed. Most of the stuff is epoxy coated "Cold Glazed"(multi-tone spatter for alot of the "stone" look tile). I am starting to practice on matching up tile to cold glaze. Once i get ok at it i will make a couple how to vids.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

What products are "cold glazed?"


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Never seen a bullnose that wasn't fired...

Used to be most tiles had a matching bullnose, but it seems it's the opposite nowadays.

I use predominately Schluter Rondec. If a bullnose is available, I show the customer both and let them decide. Most like the metal profile.

The only time I won't use a metal edge is natural stone. I polish the edges and am looking into some bullnose machines.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

jarvis design said:


> Used to be most tiles had a matching bullnose, but it seems it's the opposite nowadays.


True.


----------

